# Come take the WineMakingTalk Survey - Win WineMakingTalk Wine Glasses!



## TxBrew (Oct 17, 2014)

​ 
I need your help! 

Please fill out this survey so we can find ways to improve WineMakingTalk. 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/survey/index.php

We want to know what we're doing right, and what we're doing wrong so we can better serve you the community. 

Please take a minute to fill out this survey, then post to this thread for your chance to win WineMakingTalk wine glasses, still in production (I'll get you guys a photo when I can). 

*Prizes:*

Five (5) sets of two (2) WineMakingTalk wine glasses to five (5) different winners. 

​
*Rules of Entry:* 

- Fill out the survey found here. 
- Reply to this thread *one *time.

On November 16th we will close this thread with a drawing November 17th. Winners will have 24 hours to claim their prize. If prizes remain unclaimed 24 hours after posting, new winners will be selected for the remaining prizes. 

Thanks to everyone who takes the time to fill out the survey, and enter into our giveaway! From everyone at WineMakingTalk we wish you luck!

_***_​_No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, username, address, phone number to WMT PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas *****. Entries must be received by November 16th, 2014. Void where prohibited. _


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 17, 2014)

This is my official, one time reply to this thread. I am glad to see the Admins requesting input from the users as to good, bad, changes, etc. Rather than just go implement something that takes a good thing and makes it unusable.


----------



## Elmer (Oct 17, 2014)

Finally someone asking me my opinion!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 17, 2014)

Great idea. Submitted

Are we going to see the results of this survey?


----------



## beano (Oct 17, 2014)

My thanks to the Administrators for allowing my, and other, to imput. I enjoy this site on a daily basis and am glad to be a part of it.

Beano Joe


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 17, 2014)

My 25 cents of thoughts have been submitted and thrust on the survey tool.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 17, 2014)

Done and done.


----------



## wineforfun (Oct 17, 2014)

Done and done x2.


----------



## pjd (Oct 17, 2014)

Mine is submitted, great idea!


----------



## Julie (Oct 17, 2014)

Great idea!!!! Done


----------



## roger80465 (Oct 17, 2014)

All done. That should rock this place!


----------



## tanddc (Oct 17, 2014)

Done and donner.


----------



## zimmer2 (Oct 17, 2014)

done and done


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 17, 2014)

Careful what you ask for.... NO, really it's hard to come up with helpful suggestions to such a great site.
Done,
Mike


----------



## Cher (Oct 17, 2014)

Survey done. Thanks for creating and maintaining this site. I have found it very helpful.


----------



## vernsgal (Oct 17, 2014)

Great idea. Survey completed


----------



## codeman (Oct 17, 2014)

Survey done. This is my official one time response to this thread. ;-)


----------



## Mogwai913 (Oct 17, 2014)

Reply complete. This is a great site, especially for newbies like me!


----------



## MrsJones (Oct 17, 2014)

I've submitted my survey - thanks for asking for our input!


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 17, 2014)

Okay, I submitted my comments, and, of course, I have submitted this post!


----------



## littlefootwines (Oct 17, 2014)

Done wonderful idea


----------



## geek (Oct 17, 2014)

I completed it, even though that survey looks (to me) more like a marketing survey.....


----------



## jpike01 (Oct 17, 2014)

Whew! Maybe I passed!

Seriously though, thank you for asking.


Sent using smoke signals designed by Red Neck LLC.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes - I finally got around to answering all the questions and comments 

I think it is a very good idea to look back and see what your customers are looking for - very good idea



LoneStarLori said:


> Put my 2 cents in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air because I spilled wine on my MacBook. Waaaah!



Lori - 
I would blame the MacBook vs the spilled wine any day of the week - LOL

I'm from the Chicagoland area - so can we vote early- and vote often ???

.


----------



## acorn (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for asking! I am glad I could share my feedback.


----------



## randomhero (Oct 18, 2014)

Submitted!


----------



## LoneStarLori (Oct 18, 2014)

Put my 2 cents in. 


Sent from my iPad Air because I spilled wine on my MacBook. Waaaah!


----------



## the_rayway (Oct 18, 2014)

Entered and submitted. Thanks for taking the time to ask our opinions. What a great site!I'm glad to be a part of it.


----------



## David219 (Oct 18, 2014)

Submitted. Thanks for asking for our opinions.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## richmke (Oct 18, 2014)

Are the Wine Glasses like Beer Goggles?


----------



## rslayback (Oct 18, 2014)

I have gained so much knowledge from this web site, it isn't funny. Sure work like a set of wine glasses.


----------



## bmwr75 (Oct 18, 2014)

Just took the survey. Thanks much.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks. Done


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2014)

Consider it replied


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Oct 19, 2014)

*My two cents*

Added my two cents.


----------



## ROMDZ (Oct 19, 2014)

Submitted- done


----------



## RotGut76 (Oct 19, 2014)

Took the survey. Thanks!!


----------



## WI_Wino (Oct 20, 2014)

survey submitted, hope it helps.


----------



## peaches9324 (Oct 20, 2014)

took survey thanks


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 20, 2014)

This is my official reply...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 20, 2014)

Done, and done!


----------



## tonyt (Oct 20, 2014)

Done and done. Now I expect to see ALL of my suggestions enacted by the end of the year.


----------



## garymc (Oct 21, 2014)

I've submitted the survey and will be waiting by the mailbox for my glasses.


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Oct 21, 2014)

Submitted, Done


----------



## sgift (Oct 21, 2014)

Survey complete.


----------



## Grancru (Oct 21, 2014)

Pour me a glass!!


----------



## wpt-me (Oct 21, 2014)

Done and done

Bill


----------



## BernardSmith (Oct 21, 2014)

Posted my thoughts. Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## winegary (Oct 21, 2014)

Many thanks to all. The knowledge gained has been much and fear of failure is almost gone.


----------



## winesleeper (Oct 22, 2014)

Great idea. Submitted

_________________
Winesleeper


----------



## ben285 (Oct 22, 2014)

*completed*

done the survey


----------



## ou8amaus (Oct 23, 2014)

Survey Done!


----------



## RaymondoChin (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks so much for this site and the chance to win !


----------



## Larryh86GT (Oct 23, 2014)

Done and done.


----------



## ScottMathews62 (Oct 23, 2014)

*single reply*



TxBrew said:


> - Reply to this thread *one *time.
> 
> [/I][/SIZE]



Replied one time. 

Joined here just in time for the survey and POSSIBLE free wine glasses.


----------



## reefman (Oct 23, 2014)

Excellent idea, my survey has been submitted.


----------



## cnsfarms (Oct 23, 2014)

Glad to become a registered user finally


----------



## Fog (Oct 24, 2014)

Done and Done!


----------



## zalai (Oct 24, 2014)

Done , I hope you ship to Canada


----------



## Thig (Oct 24, 2014)

OK, I am done.


----------



## Dugger (Oct 24, 2014)

Done .. Thanks.


----------



## Neviawen (Oct 24, 2014)

Just added my two cents!


----------



## audmkamp (Oct 25, 2014)

Submitted. thanks


----------



## JRinPDX (Oct 25, 2014)

Submitted! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Dolphard (Oct 25, 2014)

Weeeeeee!!!!


----------



## HillPeople (Oct 25, 2014)

*Great idea*

The forum is already good- no reason not to make it better.


----------



## bigwave (Oct 25, 2014)

Great idea. All done. Thanks


----------



## Tyroneshoolace (Oct 26, 2014)

Done. And thank you


----------



## seacritter (Oct 26, 2014)

*submitted...*

Good job


----------



## treed1304 (Oct 26, 2014)

When do I send my addy for the glasses? ::


----------



## Arne (Oct 26, 2014)

Got er done. Arne.


----------



## jensmith (Oct 26, 2014)

Replying


----------



## toddo_69 (Oct 26, 2014)

survey complete


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 26, 2014)

Survey completed Thanks


----------



## memnosine (Oct 26, 2014)

*wineglasses*

replying to the thread... one time.


----------



## wineh (Oct 26, 2014)

thanks for the chance to wine.


----------



## Duster (Oct 26, 2014)

Done
Thank you


----------



## Winenoob66 (Oct 26, 2014)

Done, Glad I could help.


----------



## smm06 (Oct 26, 2014)

Survey completed


----------



## Loner (Oct 26, 2014)

Survey completed, Ken aka Loner


----------



## trolo (Oct 26, 2014)

I hope to see glasses in my future 
Thanks


----------



## ReefKeeper (Oct 28, 2014)

Feedback left.


----------



## gpope (Oct 28, 2014)

survey complete


----------



## Steve_G (Oct 28, 2014)

Here is my official post.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 28, 2014)

Survey done! I want those glasses! 

I think we need more glasses!


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Oct 28, 2014)

Submitted...thanks!


----------



## Brigitte (Oct 28, 2014)

survey done!


----------



## Enologo (Oct 29, 2014)

Okay I'm in FWIW.


----------



## millwright01 (Oct 30, 2014)

This is my entry for the draw. I filled in the survey. Thanks


----------



## NDengineer (Oct 30, 2014)

Survey done - Thanks!


----------



## x_diver (Nov 1, 2014)

Done. Thank you.


----------



## terroirdejeroir (Nov 1, 2014)

In case I don't get lucky, where is the link to purchase a few of these lovely goblets?


----------



## Mmmeyer (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the informational site!


----------



## PapaO (Nov 2, 2014)

Done. Thank you.


----------



## TomK-B (Nov 2, 2014)

Done and submitted!


----------



## Chaotik (Nov 2, 2014)

Done

Thanks


----------



## Chirata (Nov 3, 2014)

Great idea!


----------



## jswordy (Nov 5, 2014)

Done deal.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 6, 2014)

Submitted my survey..


----------



## Jocelyn (Nov 6, 2014)

I liked putting in my two cents I submitted!


----------



## botigol (Nov 6, 2014)

Submitted!


----------



## booboo (Nov 8, 2014)

Submitted!


----------



## Jess29 (Nov 8, 2014)

Submitted the servey.... It's great that your looking for feedback


----------



## LonelyMassachusetts (Nov 9, 2014)

Submitted.


----------



## TXfanatic (Nov 12, 2014)

We have broke several of our glasses the last two months....The timing on this is perfect....submitted.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## TxBrew (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who entered and took time to fill out the survey! It helps a ton to know how to best direct my attention and efforts and I really appreciate everyone who participated. 

The winners for this drawing were selected using Random.org a random number generator. I consolidated all members with more than one post into a single entry, then entered the numbers 2 (excluding my initial post) - 105, your post number being your entry number. 

Random.org selected:

14 - Kraffty - Claimed
5 - beano - Claimed
4 - Runningwolf - Claimed
62 - Neviawen
49 - winegary - Claimed

If you are one of the winners you have 24 hours to contact me via private message with your shipping information. 

Thanks to everyone who filled out the survey and posted to this thread!

WineMakingTalk Glasses are now for sale. Please follow this link to purchase yours. 

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=2NFBHKJX7DM8N


----------



## TxBrew (Nov 18, 2014)

We had one winner not claim! 

Using the same process as yesterday, random.org selected 

44 - LittleBearGameFarm

If you are LittleBearGameFarm you have 24 hours to claim! If LittleBearGameFarm does not claim in 24 hours as of this posting, I will draw for another winner then. 

Thanks again to all who entered!


----------

